# Finally



## Puntagor (Sep 2, 2016)

I am officially quitting after over year ubering. Don't know why but feeling very happy and relaxing!!! God thank you for I am still alive and healthy because ubering during the night in chicago wasn't safe!!! Please don't risk your life for less then minimum wage if you have better option!!! If you don't have other options good luck.


----------

